# Need one more BBQ team 22 June



## John atkins (Jun 13, 2013)

22 June 2013 BBQ bands and brews palmyra va . We have 24 teams and need one more to qualify for the royal and jack! Please spread the word. It's a great contest outside of Charlottesville va. It's in a nice and shady area with great and unique trophies.. We pay out over $10000 plus give money to tenth place!
Thanks john
BBQ, Bands & Brews


----------



## Janet H (Jun 13, 2013)

Thanks for posting - this looks like a great event!


----------

